# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  ASE UTRA: Announcement on civilian product distribution in New Zealand

## Tuukka

Please let me know if this is not the appropriate spot on the forums here, but I thought this subforum would be good location to tell about this.

All Ase Utra products will be available through the dealer network supplied by New Zealand Ammunition Company.

The necessary permits ( Police, MoD ) will be applied and after that has cleared, first products will ship out towards NZ.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Sales and Marketing Manager
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## Nibblet

About time  :Thumbsup: 
Already got a few orders in with @45SOUTH,

----------


## Tuukka

Hi,

First batch of thread mounting suppressors are currently on their way to NZ.

BoreLock fast attaching products will follow up once we have the MoD export permit in place, should be arriving any day.

Best Regards!

Tuukka

----------


## Tuukka

> What are these things likely to be worth?  I was just kinda looking innocently at your website, and I spy a muzzle-break mount SL7-BL in .338 - possibly to fit a 5/8x24 RH thread?
> 
> What sort of padding am I going to require on my chair and do I need to talk to the bank prior to considering...


Hi,

I would advise contacting NZ Ammo Co. for suggested retail prices.

Yes, the SL7-BL .338 can be bought with a BoreLock 5/8"x24 UNEF muzzle brake as well.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## riflegus

Have contacted NZ ammo co. and they do not know where shipment is???

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I asked for & got sent a complete price list last Wednesday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisF

Greg ,

Check the price on the rimfire can , as its a very good unit , very quite , NOT lite , its steel with removable SS slanted baffles , I love mine , its one of their best products in my opinion .

Later Chris

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Greg ,
> 
> Check the price on the rimfire can , as its a very good unit , very quite , NOT lite , its steel with removable SS slanted baffles , I love mine , its one of their best products in my opinion .
> 
> Later Chris


Thanks Chris  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm kinda looking for a can for my Lithgow

----------


## Nibblet

ASE UTRA SURPPREEORS ARE HERE NOW THIS A SL7 FOR A MAGNUM SEE HOW LONG IT IS! 

  @45SOUTH has them, received this text from Quentin last night. Flick him a Pm if you are after one.

----------


## BRADS

Yeah they are out there, been out for a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Herbmiester

Just tried an ASE on my Supersonic 300 BLK yesterday, very compact and seems pretty good noise wise but no pressure meter only the earometer.

----------


## 45SOUTH

HI GUYS HERE YOU GO WITH SO PHOTOS OF THE ASE UTRA SUPPRESSORS
ATTACH=CONFIG]35329[/ATTACH]






THIS IS THE RIMFIRE SUPPRESSOR AND MAN IS IT GOOD THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN OR USED

----------


## Tuukka

Glad to see the first products from this delivery in use already.

Please let me know whatever questions you may have about our products.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## riflegus

When are you guys sending over jet-z bore lock??
I asked to nz ammo co long time ago,
They says they arrive in march, now they telling me  BL only by order! If I knew I would have placed the order 3 month ago!

----------


## Tuukka

Hi,

There are some BoreLock mounting suppressors on order, however just waiting for the MoD permit to clear.

Once we have that in place, we will have a two year permit with no extra paperwork required for sending batches/orders.

Due to the export control being under separate organizations, Police and MoD, we ship the products separately.

Thread mounting suppressors are classified as civilian producs and export controlled by the Police, whereas the BoreLock and other fast attaching suppressors are military products, export controlled by the MoD.

Our BoreLock flash hiders and muzzle brakes are not under any export control.

New product brochures available for download here ( paper ones on their way right not NZ )

News | Ase Utra

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## 45SOUTH

hi Guy 45South has ASE BoreLock mounting suppressors on back order with NZ Ammo and they are coming but most of the ones I have on back order are sold so if you would like one please let us known and order it or you will miss out

Quentin

----------


## riflegus

> hi Guy 45South has ASE BoreLock mounting suppressors on back order with NZ Ammo and they are coming but most of the ones I have on back order are sold so if you would like one please let us known and order it or you will miss out
> 
> Quentin


Just PM'd you quentin!

----------


## riflegus

> Hi,
> 
> There are some BoreLock mounting suppressors on order, however just waiting for the MoD permit to clear.
> 
> Once we have that in place, we will have a two year permit with no extra paperwork required for sending batches/orders.
> 
> Due to the export control being under separate organizations, Police and MoD, we ship the products separately.
> 
> Thread mounting suppressors are classified as civilian producs and export controlled by the Police, whereas the BoreLock and other fast attaching suppressors are military products, export controlled by the MoD.
> ...


Thanks for the info Tuukka

----------


## riflegus

> hi Guy 45South has ASE BoreLock mounting suppressors on back order with NZ Ammo and they are coming but most of the ones I have on back order are sold so if you would like one please let us known and order it or you will miss out
> 
> Quentin


Ok, I want to place an order for a jet-z cqb-BL and a hipper flash hider.
How much? 
Thanks.
Gus

----------


## riflegus

> hi Guy 45South has ASE BoreLock mounting suppressors on back order with NZ Ammo and they are coming but most of the ones I have on back order are sold so if you would like one please let us known and order it or you will miss out
> 
> Quentin


Do you check your PM's?

----------


## Tuukka

Hi,

just to inform, the MOD export permit for the fast attaching suppressors was received and we have already delivered products to NZ Ammo.

From now on, there is no paperwork delay with regards to follow up shipments.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## hawkfish

I have one of your suppressors in the UK, its a brilliant bit of kit. Id definitely buy another.

----------


## Jit

I run a Compact Jet Z  - on a 300 WM, its truly amazing for its size. Its tiny. I compared on the range with a couple of other makes which were twice the size at the weekend and was at least as quiet.

----------


## Jit

> Just tried an ASE on my Supersonic 300 BLK yesterday, very compact and seems pretty good noise wise but no pressure meter only the earometer.


My pleasure mate.

----------


## Mangle

I've got a few of these moddies in the UK....they are the real deal...next on the list is their CQB made for .223....check out the ASE CQB Minimi clip on YouTube.....

----------

